# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  My little cottage in Negril.... someday?

## SweetSue

I have dreamed of someday spending a good part of the year in Jamaica - Negril, Hanover, Westmoreland... I have friends there - people who love me and have been good to me over the years.  The target date will change, I am sure.  The ticker will only go as far as 2014 (I wish!!) but that is just there for fun.  Why would I want to leave the convenience & advanced (sic) infrastructure of the US?  Because I can live simply and be well in what for me is a lower stress environment.  I am not ignorant or blind to the social/economic issues.  Actually, I am all too aware of how my presence (& presents) impacts this for some people when I am there.  But for me, I can live.  I don't need all that much.  More important to be happy, loved and productive - which I can be just about anywhere.  I just enjoy it so much more in Jamaica.  Thanks to Jennifer @ Green Leaf Cabins, it really began to feel like home away from home very early on in my Negril experience.

----------


## Maryann

Since I'm from the midwest, my dream would be to stay in Jamaica for the harsh winter months of January and February.  That would be ideal.  Wouldn't want to live there or stay much longer than that because I always want Jamaica (Negril) to be my  retreat, my "home away from home," a place to go and get away from the stresses of life.  Wouldn't want to leave my family, pets, friends for longer than that, but I totally understand why people want to make paradise their "permanent" home.

----------


## rastagirl777

SweetSue, you can achieve your dream.  I (and many others on this board) have.  For the past ten years I've been renting a house in a private yard on the West End and as of recently have been staying there for three months.  I have a community of neighbors and friends that I love - I "live" there.  I'm into the simplicity as well...I'm away from the computer as much as I can be, I love to shop and prepare meals for my family and friends - I even get a kick out of cleaning my own house.  I guess for me its about being in the moment.  I never go with any plans, no hard "dates" - its a very go with the flow existence and even still I manage to get out and about, check out some stuff out of town, out of the yard and even catch some live music once and a while.  I've just booked my ticket for this year's trip and I'm stoked.

After traveling to Negril for a long period of time you do make friends and those friends can turn you on to some wonderful stuff.  That's how I got into my yard in the first place (my first extended stay of 1 month was actually at SamSara, the following year we sublet our friends house while he went to the states to care for his aging Dad.)  As a result of becoming a part of this community I was afforded a great living opportunity and the benefit of their knowledge - where to shop, where to get the "good" fish - little things like that.  I started at one month ten years ago, and now am up to three.  For right now, because I do work and run a business, that's where I'll stay.  I used to play around with the idea of living there full time...now I'm not so sure about that...but I do know I go from one soft spot to another.  Where I live most of the year in California is also one of the garden spots of the world.

Live your dream!!!!

----------


## Markospoon

You are not alone Sweetsue.

I'd give my little toe on my left foot if I could do 3 months at a time , every year like rastagirl777.

As fast as the time goes when i'm there for 2 weeks, i could do 3 months standing on my head.

----------


## rastagirl777

I often do stand on my head Markospoon, lol!

----------


## Markospoon

Right on, Rastagirl, right on.

----------


## northcoast

Having the best of both worlds is PRICELESS!

----------


## SweetSue

Absolutely!!  I know that I can achieve it.  My hope is to "retire" while still young enough to fully enjoy.  I want to spend part of my time in the US where my beautiful granddaughters are, be able to "harass" my kids occasionally, go on medical missions for a few months out of the year and in between all of that be in Jamaica.  I know I won't be able to buy some expensive condo but there are other options that will work well for me.  I would be happy in a little board house with a postage stamp size yard...  As long as I can enjoy the  breeze, the sunshine, walk along the coast and enjoy the special warmth of my people in JA, it's all good.

----------

